# Toni Tail's Fat Art :)



## ToniTails (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to my collection 
of fat and fat related
artwork- you can
see more on my
website xotoni.com

Big Squishy Hugs!!!!

xo toni


----------



## ToniTails (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ToniTails (May 26, 2011)




----------



## rickydaniels (May 27, 2011)

I really like this one! Good job Toni!




00 toni lynn 00 said:


> Welcome to my collection
> of fat and fat related
> artwork- you can
> see more on my
> ...


----------



## ToniTails (May 27, 2011)

I created this one for fellow SSBBW model Pleasantly Plump. Her sister has been diagnosed with leukemia and she is in dire need of a bone marrow transplant! If you are in the U.S. and would like to be a Bone-Marrow Donor, PLEASE contact Bone-Marrow Specialists at UMMC in Ann Arbor. Here is the Blood Bank # 1-800-471-4627 you need to call for the free kit!. They will send you a pack to be taken to your local Blood-Doning Clinic, Clinic, Hospital or Dr. Office with your name on it to be Fedexed to UMMC. Thanks so much!


----------



## Elfcat (May 28, 2011)

You are truly a master of vivid colors Toni!


----------



## Pleasantly Plump SSBBW (Jun 14, 2011)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> I created this one for fellow SSBBW model Pleasantly Plump. Her sister has been diagnosed with leukemia and she is in dire need of a bone marrow transplant! If you are in the U.S. and would like to be a Bone-Marrow Donor, PLEASE contact Bone-Marrow Specialists at UMMC in Ann Arbor. Here is the Blood Bank # 1-800-471-4627 you need to call for the free kit!. They will send you a pack to be taken to your local Blood-Doning Clinic, Clinic, Hospital or Dr. Office with your name on it to be Fedexed to UMMC. Thanks so much!



I so so so love you <3 Everything you have done my my sister and I is so amazing  It really means the world to me

<3 <3 XOXO <3 <3


----------



## ToniTails (Aug 17, 2012)

chubby mermaid  

View attachment 580442_309500959123584_1501018026_n.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (Aug 17, 2012)

i did this portrait for my friend and yours Mr Les Toil  

View attachment 462981_331301140276899_257800675_o.jpg


----------



## Critters (Aug 19, 2012)

Ohhhh! I like! I like!


----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 19, 2012)

I bet Les loves that piece!


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice work!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## ToniTails (Mar 17, 2013)

something new.... 

View attachment ewgewgqerg.JPG


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 15, 2013)

new stuff  

View attachment klnkljbjbh.JPG


----------



## Jah (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow!! I love your style of art! Simply amazing!


----------



## ToniTails (Oct 8, 2013)

some of my new stuff... 

View attachment blytheSM2.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (Oct 8, 2013)

Here a few examples of Profile Darlings - http://facebook.com/ProfileDarlings  

View attachment Satu Lisa2.jpg


View attachment alishab.jpg


View attachment lizzy2.jpg


View attachment brie2b.jpg


View attachment adB.jpg


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice to see you still pursuing your art talent, Toni!


----------



## ToniTails (Mar 1, 2014)

my latest work ...  

View attachment LavenderSM2.jpg


View attachment legs22.jpg


----------



## Jah (Mar 1, 2014)

Beautiful art!


----------



## ToniTails (May 20, 2014)

more arty art art :-D 

View attachment purpleSM.jpg


View attachment sample3.jpg


View attachment badonka.jpg


View attachment hair flowSM.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (May 25, 2014)

.... more work  

View attachment lovecurves.jpg


View attachment Curvy Glam teal.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Jun 21, 2014)

Do you sell prints?


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 29, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Do you sell prints?




Yes I do- check out my website http://tonitails.com -> if you don't see the one you want there, inbox me


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 29, 2014)

................
View attachment BecauseHappycolor.jpg


----------



## Tad (Jun 30, 2014)

Only just discovered this thread....what a lovely discovery! Love your art, especially those semi-outline drawings. Really well done


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 1, 2014)

thank you 




Tad said:


> Only just discovered this thread....what a lovely discovery! Love your art, especially those semi-outline drawings. Really well done


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 26, 2014)

These little Phat Avvies are good fun <3

View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 28, 2014)

for http://curvyshrine.com 
View attachment curvyshrine.jpg


----------



## landshark (Oct 2, 2014)

Toni, great thread with great art. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ToniTails (Mar 30, 2015)

some more art for ya  

View attachment beautiful.png


View attachment self confidence.png


View attachment style.png


View attachment embrace them.png


----------



## landshark (Apr 2, 2015)

^ Awesome, Toni. The picture on the bottom is shaped a lot like my wife. I have a pic of us at the beach together where the way she is sitting is similar to your art. It's a beautiful thing. Both your art and my wife! Her body is a work of art too!


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2015)

These are all very cool -- really well done


----------



## landshark (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's that pic of my wife I was talking about. Toni's pic immediately made me think of this pic of my wife. She's lost some weight since this was taken but that has only enhanced the curviness of her shape! 

View attachment iknowftbll-473428-albums-me-my-better-half-pic99691-gulf-shores.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 24, 2015)

She's gorgeous! Thank you for the comparison


----------



## ToniTails (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't think I've shared a painting here yet  

View attachment reachfor.jpg


View attachment reachfor2.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (Mar 28, 2016)

Some Springy by http://tonitails.com 

View attachment fairy snapshot1.png


----------



## ToniTails (Apr 26, 2016)

some new work for y'all ...  

View attachment purple fairy.png


View attachment saucy curv.png


View attachment smurfette.png


----------



## MAComix (Dec 1, 2016)

Just dropping in to say how much I love your art!!! I'm totally mesmerized!


----------

